# Advice for Punta de Mita



## dabler (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Guys, just been invited to meet up with some friends for a fishing trip in Mexico. They are staying in an all-inclusive resort in Punta de Mita just north of PV. I’m not so keen on the all-inclusive thingy and wondered if anyone has good knowledge of that area and can recommend a good TS. I’m traveling from the UK and have never been in this area of Mexico.
Thx in advance


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 2, 2012)

It seems like most newer timeshares resorts in Mexico are going the all-inclusive route now but you can check it out with the exchange company.  We own a week at an RCI resort and that's where the all inclusive resorts are listed seperately.  I don't know about II if they do the same.

I found the list here for RCI so all the other resorts must be non-inclusive.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 2, 2012)

I noticed now that the link didn't work.  I guess that you have to log in first and then you will find it yourself.

We have never stayed there or been to Punta Mita yet but it isn't that far away from Puerto or Nuevo Vallarta.  You can get a bus to the center so do not have to take a cab constantly.

We like Nuevo Vallarta for the beautiful beaches and Puerto Vallarta for the location close to everything.  The marina area is also very convenient and there are timeshares (old and new) in all three areas.

PS.  Punta Mita has the Four Seasons in II.  I don't remember the name of the resort exactly but it is one of the nicest resorts, we heard.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't remember a t/s in the Punta area, besides the Four Seasons--nice! (II) already mentioned.  We took a bus up from PV and checked the area out, but it wasn't a short trip...if your buds are staying up there, you will also want to be close to them.  Especially fishing, when you likely want a very early start.

There may be other t/s in the area I'm not familiar with, or you may want to investigate private rentals in the close area.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 4, 2012)

Punta de Mita is very close to the better fishing areas. Mita or Sayulita is where I go when we fish the area. Mita is a good 90 minutes closer to the banks than the other marinas in PV and NV.


Resorts in the area could be the St Regis. http://www.starwoodhotels.com/streg...D=1734&EM=VTY_SR_1734_PUNTAMITA_PROP_OVERVIEW

Or the Four Seasons
http://www.fourseasons.com/puntamita/

We stay in Nuevo Vallarta at VDP Flamingos and drive to Mita for fishing trips.

Bill


----------



## pammex (Oct 4, 2012)

Four Seasons is in Punta Mita and also Pallidium I believe, very nice area, considered exclusive..kind of far out of the way though so the AI might work best...Good luck..


----------



## Maz (Oct 7, 2012)

We own a home in Punta Mita so know the region very well. Couple of comments.

The Four Seasons Punta Mita is not a timeshare. It only offers fractional ownerships and these are not affiliated with II. Owners have their own FS internal exchange network which allows them to exchange into sister FS fractional locations.

The nearest timeshare to Punta Mita is Rancho Banderas which is a 10 minute drive away.

For your needs, I would suggest renting a 2 br condo at the El Anclote Condos in Punta Mita. They rent through VRBO for about $150 per night. They are walking distance from the fishing harbor and all the restaurants etc. great views. 

The beaches and restaurants in Punta Mita are great! Have fun.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification about the 4 Seasons, Maz.
Thought I'd picked that up somewhere on the forum about it being a t/s--good thing we didn't go in and ask for a tour!  :hysterical:


----------



## Maz (Oct 9, 2012)

No prob. The Four Seasons Punta Mita is an amazing property. If you ever get the chance, check it out..... Or at least check out Punta Mita. Great little town.


----------



## Maz (Oct 14, 2012)

Ps... The fishing captains in Punta Mita are some of the best in Mexico so you will be in good hands. Good luck.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Maz's rec for place to stay in Punta de Mita...There are  restaurants nearby, no need for an all inclusive. Agree that Four Seasons is a pretty resort BUT have a funny story:

Kid and I drove out to Punta de Mita and decided to lunch at the Four Seasons.  Ordered ice tea...NOT Long Island Ice Tea and it cost $8.50 US.  I ordered tortilla soup and received a shallow bowl (probably 3/4C) for $13.00. Daughter ordered a salad and, no lie, it had one piece of lettuce with four thin slices of some fruit (can't remember what)...that's it!  We paid our bill and then went out for a real lunch elsewhere. In PV, I could have had filet mignon and salad and margaritas (2) for less.  

If you're going for a week or more and only fishing one of those days, then you might consider Nuevo Vallarta (a 20min drive to punta de mita) instead.  Long and wide beach, many resorts (I can rec'd both paradise village and villa del pelmar flamingoes.)


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Nov 19, 2012)

*T/S in Punta de Mita*

La Tranquila Resort in Punta de Mita is an awesome resort to stay at.  

We were there in May 2012 & really enjoyed our tie.  It is about a 35-40 minute drive from PV.  There are restaurants within a 10 minute drive & the resort has 2 on-site restaurants.

Here is the link if you are interested: http://www.latranquila.com.mx/

Danusers


----------



## vamsee (Dec 1, 2012)

*Rancho Banderas*

Maz,

We are contemplating a week stay in Rancho Banderas next summer. I assume it is going to be in the 90s mostly and humid? Any tips on flights from US and local transportation (car rental at PVR vs. using cabs mostly) would be really appreciated. We are thinking of  staying at the resort half the time and then make day trips trips to Punto Mita or Puerto/Neuvo Vallarta the rest of the time. Except for an occasional day trip across the border in California or Texas I haven't  stayed in Mexico. Thanks.

PS: I read some of the info on the State Department webpage: http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_970.html



Maz said:


> We own a home in Punta Mita so know the region very well. Couple of comments.
> 
> The Four Seasons Punta Mita is not a timeshare. It only offers fractional ownerships and these are not affiliated with II. Owners have their own FS internal exchange network which allows them to exchange into sister FS fractional locations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz (Dec 7, 2012)

Summer is amazing on Distilideras Beach. Its one of the best times of the year to be there. Sunny days and cooling evening storms.

The rental car question is subjective. if it were me, I would rent one as the round trip taxi fares would probably almost pay for the week of renting a car. Then you could zip up to Punta Mita and all of its amazing restaurants which is a 10 minute drive away.

I am in Punta Mita now. Just got back from dinner at my favorite taco joint in Punta Mita. Its called "Tacos y Pappas" (Tacos and Potatoes). Mexico is amazing. 



vamsee said:


> Maz,
> 
> We are contemplating a week stay in Rancho Banderas next summer. I assume it is going to be in the 90s mostly and humid? Any tips on flights from US and local transportation (car rental at PVR vs. using cabs mostly) would be really appreciated. We are thinking of  staying at the resort half the time and then make day trips trips to Punto Mita or Puerto/Neuvo Vallarta the rest of the time. Except for an occasional day trip across the border in California or Texas I haven't  stayed in Mexico. Thanks.
> 
> PS: I read some of the info on the State Department webpage: http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_970.html


----------



## vamsee (Dec 8, 2012)

*airlines?*

Any advice on airlines? After looking at travel sites like Orbitz, Kayak etc. I quickly realized that you can't expect to fly there any day of the week like you assume sometimes for flights within the  US. 



Maz said:


> Summer is amazing on Distilideras Beach. Its one of the best times of the year to be there. Sunny days and cooling evening storms.
> 
> The rental car question is subjective. if it were me, I would rent one as the round trip taxi fares would probably almost pay for the week of renting a car. Then you could zip up to Punta Mita and all of its amazing restaurants which is a 10 minute drive away.
> 
> I am in Punta Mita now. Just got back from dinner at my favorite taco joint in Punta Mita. Its called "Tacos y Pappas" (Tacos and Potatoes). Mexico is amazing.


----------



## Maz (Dec 10, 2012)

vamsee said:


> Any advice on airlines? After looking at travel sites like Orbitz, Kayak etc. I quickly realized that you can't expect to fly there any day of the week like you assume sometimes for flights within the  US.


Depends. Where is your home city?

US Air, United and American all have lots of flights into PV. US Air has non stops out of Phoenix several times a day every day of the week.


----------

